# HCG question on TRT



## ColoradoJay (Aug 14, 2015)

Hi gang,

Question for y'all - I'm on TRT but haven't added HCG to the mix.  I'm considering it, but am still very early in my research cycle.  Two things I'd like to run past the my bothers and sisters here:

1. Dosing.  The consensus seems to be a frequency of 3x per week for a male -  but what's the right dosage for a 200lbs, 40 y/o male?

2.  My typical source sells HCG, but they list it as "HCG 5000".  I'm used to seeing my injectables listed as "mg/ml".  There is no such marking on these vials.  Can someone clarify what the 5000 means, in this case?


----------



## DF (Aug 14, 2015)

250 iu 2x/week is the dose you'd want.  The 5000 is how many units per vial.


----------



## DF (Aug 14, 2015)

I can just feel a MATH question coming!!!


----------



## ColoradoJay (Aug 14, 2015)

DF said:


> I can just feel a MATH question coming!!!



Thanks.  Last question, I think.  Does...1mL = 100iu?


----------



## DF (Aug 14, 2015)

ColoradoJay said:


> Thanks.  Last question, I think.  Does...1mL = 100iu?



YES!!! I knew it was coming!

It depends on how much bac water you use to reconstitute the HCG.

Example if you recon with 1ml of back water 1ml=5000 IU
                                    2ml of bac water 1ml =2500 IU
                                    4 ml of bac water 1ml=1250 IU

If you use 4ml of bac water then 1 ml = 1250 IU
  For every 10 on the insulin syringe you'd have 125IU


----------

